# Multiple controllers in Logic - can you use them simultaneously?



## Zacmq (Jul 17, 2021)

Im a couple of months into making music on the computer as a hobby. I have a super simple setup consisting of an SL88 Grand keyboard controller directly connected via USB to my MBP and running Logic as my DAW. I’ve been wondering about getting some additional hardware controllers, specifically a Mixface for the faders/knobs and DAW transport control, and an Akai mini mk3 for the pads, and for noodling with ideas when I’m away from the SL88.
If both the Mixface and the mini mk3 are connected, will they both work at the same time for controlling things like DAW transport control? All the product demos I see generally just show one product at a time, so I’m curious if there’s anything I should know about interoperability? Is it straight forward to set up multiple controllers?


----------



## Heinigoldstein (Jul 18, 2021)

I use up to 6 different units with Logic. No problem at all and usually pretty easy to set up.


----------



## Zacmq (Jul 18, 2021)

Heinigoldstein said:


> I use up to 6 different units with Logic. No problem at all and usually pretty easy to set up.


Awesome, thanks. And if those controllers overlap with a particular function, can you use each interchangeably? I’m thinking about transport control, maybe certain mod or CC controls.

I guess the question comes from wanting to understand how I might expand my setup over time. My hope is that Logic is happy to have a bunch of stuff plugged in and will let me choose how to combine their capabilities into my own workflow.

Cheers!


----------



## Heinigoldstein (Jul 18, 2021)

Yes, works too.


----------



## Brian99 (Nov 2, 2021)

I'm looking to do the same thing. I have an A series Komplete keyboard that I would like to control a piano that I have on one track, and also have an MK3 controller that I would like to use to trigger samples that exist on another track while I'm playing the piano sound on the keyboard. How do I set that up in logic? Whenever I have both plugged in, the keyboard acts as the controller and the MK3 controls the mixer. I've poked around the "Control Surfaces" menu in Logic but can't seem to figure out what needs to be done. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------

